# Ikarimi Lachs



## kühkopfangler (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

habe gestern beim perfektem Dinner im TV erstmals vom Ikarimi Lachs und dessem speziellen Schlachtungsverfahren gehört. 

Info
[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Texte/Bilder wg. Copyright, nur verlinken]


----------



## geeni (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Wenn ich also jetzt im Winter eine Forelle/Lachs aus einem 2C° kaltem Fluss hole und direkt schlachte ist sie also eine besondere Ikarimi Forelle/Lachs oder Wie?

Und wieso kann ich eine im Sommer frisch gefangene Forelle/Lachs nicht direkt sondern erst nach 2 Tagen verarbeiten? Biegt die sich dann nicht so in der Pfanne?


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Jetzt würde ich mich freuen, von Thomas eine Meinung
zu dem Verarbeitungsverfahren zu bekommen.:m
Ich stehe dem gesagten skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## kühkopfangler (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Mich würde es eben auch interessieren und habe auch nochmal im Internet geschaut aber nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Das fand ich über im Handel erhältlichen Lachs ganz interessant: http://newstopaktuell.wordpress.com/category/vorsicht-lachs/


----------



## kaipiranja (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Die Ikarimi ist wie Sashimi eine japanische Zubereitungsart - also keine besondere Lachsart und schon garnicht ein Hinweis auf echten Wildfang...wer googlelt wird schnell Ikarimilachs aus Aquahaltung finden.

...letztendlich könnte man auch sagen es ist ein weiterer Begriff dafür Leuten Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen...#h


Gruß, Kai


----------



## fordfan1 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Schade,ich dachte es geht um Surimi-Lachs,finde ich persönlich vom Geschmack her noch intensiver/besser.  #h


----------



## W-Lahn (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Was soll den bitte "Surimi-Lachs" sein? Surimi ist ein Krebsfleisch-Imitat, welches aus zerhacktem Fischabfall und roter Lebensmittelfarbe besteht, was hat das mit Lachs zu tun?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Was soll den bitte "Surimi-Lachs" sein? Surimi ist ein Krebsfleisch-Imitat, welches aus zerhacktem Fischabfall und roter Lebensmittelfarbe besteht, *was hat das mit Lachs zu tun?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Gar nix, da es das wohl nicht gibt.:m


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Hier sollte nicht "Sashimi" mit "Surimi" verwechselt werden


----------



## ralle (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

Dieses Menü - mit Ikarimi Lachs haben wir uns vor 2 Wochen gegönnt - und nicht nur der Lachs hat super geschmeckt !!



http://www.vau-berlin.de/media/AbendMenue.pdf


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*



ralle schrieb:


> Dieses Menü - mit Ikarimi Lachs haben wir uns vor 2 Wochen gegönnt - und nicht nur der Lachs hat super geschmeckt !!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vau-berlin.de/media/AbendMenue.pdf



Da habt ihr es aber krachen lassen 

Und, Kolja Kleeberg hat persönlich am Herd gestanden?


----------



## Windelwilli (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*



derporto schrieb:


> Da habt ihr es aber krachen lassen
> 
> Und, Kolja Kleeberg hat persönlich am Herd gestanden?


 
Hehe, das wollt ich auch schon fragen. Seinen Stern lässt er sich gut bezahlen .Klingt aber auf alle Fälle sehr lecker!


----------



## ralle (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ikarimi Lachs*

zum 20. Hochzeitstag geht das schonmal 

Ne der Kolja hat sich nicht sehen lassen - aber es war auch so ein schöner Abend!

und das Restaurant war -obwohl Dienstags- voll bis zum Anschlag --- die Berliner scheinen Kohle zu haben  ---------obwohl es hat  ja kaum einer der Gäste Deutsch gesprochen


----------

